# reality show



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you ever thought about all the reality shows out there that are similar to what we do? I'm thinking a show that is a combo of "the dirtiest job" or "repo guy" or "pawn stars"... I got some great characters on my crew and have alot of intesting stories that would be entertaining. :jester:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

You and me both! I have a customer as we speak who thinks I am beyond wonderful! She did her homework on me, called every reference I gave her and talked them to death. ALL of them have said something about her calling! Lol but anyway she keeps telling me that she is going to call DIY tv about me, she swears I should have a show. We'll see! Hahaha but I do much more than just PP. Full rehabs and insurance claims as well so I guess I am well rounded. If I could just get Snookie to clean for me I think I could have a show!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

I watch "Storage Wars" and "American Pickers"..,
Seems like there's alot of drama on my jobs some days...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GaryArf said:


> Have you ever thought about all the reality shows out there that are similar to what we do? I'm thinking a show that is a combo of "the dirtiest job" or "repo guy" or "pawn stars"... I got some great characters on my crew and have alot of intesting stories that would be entertaining. :jester:


This would violate the FDCPA on PPO work orders. I don't think it would be a problem on REO's.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

storage wars is a joke the auctions are nothing like that,remember its a tv show for entertainment.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> storage wars is a joke the auctions are nothing like that,remember its a tv show for entertainment.



Storage Wars has totally f'ed up that deal. I have been flipping lockers for a long time but for the last 2 years they are bringing WAAAY more than they are worth............


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Storage Wars has totally f'ed up that deal. I have been flipping lockers for a long time but for the last 2 years they are bringing WAAAY more than they are worth............


yeah, it would really suck if a reality show brought greedy people into this industry :whistling


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

mt mt me too,done it for years and amazes me now the people that have no clue i just stand there and laugh


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have one in the works and it seems like they think it is as good as we do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep had a Show off a "main TV Cable Channel" start to put a show together and when the approval papers went to the bank and the Service Company for signatures they put out a BIG NO!

In fact I have a memo from 1 of the big 3 Service Companies that clearly states that there will absolutely no filming for publication on any property...period or face legal suit. It would still be fun though!

One of our old Crews Mother-in-law is the co-founder of Dirty Jobs. You will not see a "LEGALLY APPROVED" foreclosure cleanout/eviction on TV or be ready to be sued.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Yep had a Show off a "main TV Cable Channel" start to put a show together and when the approval papers went to the bank and the Service Company for signatures they put out a BIG NO!
> 
> In fact I have a memo from 1 of the big 3 Service Companies that clearly states that there will absolutely no filming for publication on any property...period or face legal suit. It would still be fun though!
> 
> One of our old Crews Mother-in-law is the co-founder of Dirty Jobs. You will not see a "LEGALLY APPROVED" foreclosure cleanout/eviction on TV or be ready to be sued.


LOL, it would be funny. Better yet, do the show anyways and blur out the numbers of the home, posting notes and have special code names for the certain servicers, nats, regionals. Like....MFCS. FASS, etc. and compare experiences with contractors from different states. They'd expose a whole lot of BS. 

For example, a client of mines sent me a work order that their FNG bid out but didn't have the means to complete. It was to remove personal property and store for 30 days. The work order said for me to remove per the cyd allowable. The drive was out of my coverage area for them. So a $254 trip charge was agreed too. I was to remove and store the following items. 
And empty box for a a/c unit. 3 flats of 25 yr shingles and other misc trash and a ANTIQUE piano I estimate to be worth about $8000. So I call from site and asked how much did you get the approval for to remove the piano by an L&I moving company? Also I need the paper work from the courts allowing us to transport the personal property on this pre sale property. And also, what storage facility did your FNG set up the storage of these items? Now this Regional, has been around for 18 years. Or so they say. The rep told me "your work order is the only authorization you need". Apparently this young lady has worked there for 4 years and has never heard anyone tell her this. 

I reminded her that my contract as well as her employers contract has a clause that states we must obey all federal, state and local laws in which we do business in. I asked her if she knew the laws. She said NO!! She continued to beg me to do it. I gave her the sheriffs office phone number to call if she didn't believe me. 

She then tells me because the previous hack bid this and it was approved at that amount, it needs to be completed for that amount. I asked her where would you like me to store these items for 30 days? She told me, can't you put it in your garage? I asked her how would she like it she lost her job. Was in foreclosure and had no room or money for those items to be moved or stored? Then I come to her home and remove those same items to my garage? I advised her again, that it would be considered stealing and I would be arrested on the spot. 

I rebid the work the correct way and advised them to get their clients legal team in touch with the county court house so we can do this job the right way. I also explained to them in writing how their FNG damaged a 150 year old Spanish colonial style door worth about $5k to install a 3**** lockset and how he "jimmy rigged" the door jamb to install the striker plates. This FNG had bid to have a lock smith come and drill a hole on that door. LOL. I applied 30lbs of pressure and the door opened without me using the knob. I also bid to replace all of that. 

2 days later I get the same work order from them asking me to still remove it for the cyd price. LOL I call and remind her I'm going to abide by my contract and suggest they do the same. Again she says she has no choice but to get it done for what they bid it for. I advised her to have her original hack come and do it and go to jail. The sheriff is already alerted about the property. The previous owners family lives 3 houses down the street. 

But here's the best part. This bank just happens to be a previous employer of mine. And the senior VP of the home mortgage loss mitigation/collections division just happens to be my former director that I still speak with regularly. 

Have a great weekend gang!!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> LOL, it would be funny. Better yet, do the show anyways and blur out the numbers of the home, posting notes and have special code names for the certain servicers, nats, regionals. Like....MFCS. FASS, etc. and compare experiences with contractors from different states. They'd expose a whole lot of BS.
> 
> For example, a client of mines sent me a work order that their FNG bid out but didn't have the means to complete. It was to remove personal property and store for 30 days. The work order said for me to remove per the cyd allowable. The drive was out of my coverage area for them. So a $254 trip charge was agreed too. I was to remove and store the following items.
> And empty box for a a/c unit. 3 flats of 25 yr shingles and other misc trash and a ANTIQUE piano I estimate to be worth about $8000. So I call from site and asked how much did you get the approval for to remove the piano by an L&I moving company? Also I need the paper work from the courts allowing us to transport the personal property on this pre sale property. And also, what storage facility did your FNG set up the storage of these items? Now this Regional, has been around for 18 years. Or so they say. The rep told me "your work order is the only authorization you need". Apparently this young lady has worked there for 4 years and has never heard anyone tell her this.
> ...



Sounds like it could be the siblings.............:whistling:whistling


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Sounds like it could be the siblings.............:whistling:whistling


Nope. Not even close. The siblings actually know the AZ laws. I'll call you tomorrow. In defensive driving class till midnight. Lol


----------

